# dt detect detox drink



## s0Abov3u (Mar 13, 2009)

whatsup everyone
first post, so please show me luv.  
i was curious if there was anyway that a dt can detect if you have used a detox drink?  i was told by a probation officer that they can detect if someone was to use a detox drink to manipulate a dt.  when i was told this i thought "no way".  how could they possibly detect a detox drink?

many minds are better than one, so i decided to post bc i know there are many very knowledgable people willing to help on this site!~


----------



## s0Abov3u (Mar 14, 2009)

anyone???
c'mon guys, i know a few of you had heard something like this before and know the truth behind it...
....help...plz, haha


----------



## verveg (Apr 20, 2009)

creatin levels that your liver give off might be lowered meaning the use of a mask,water in test or youve been drinking lots of water.I think thats right


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

> creatin levels that your liver give off might be lowered meaning the use of a mask


 
That(low creatin levels) almost got me time. I drank a ton of water.Be carefull. If you dilute your urine to much,,it will show in a Gas Test and give what they call a False Positive. And yes I had also used a Detox drink,,which also told ya to drink lots of water. My urine was so clear and clean,,they said my Kidneys should have failed.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Photo shop is how i passed my drug test     fig that one out muhahahaha

in the immortal words of James T. Kirk " I knew i could not pass the test so i rigged the results"


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 21, 2009)

drinks pills suppliments tricks gelatin, all of it is **.

there is a very long thread on here with 6 pages of kids talking about how drinking gelatin works, followed by a post by myself and one or two others that totally disproves the prior 5 pages..... all you hear is mumbogumbo. all the oldhead tricks are fake. all the marketed things re fake. its all up to randomization and mis observation.  

noting but not smoking, exersizing, and sitting on your *** all day the day before works. also, don't save the start or end of your urine stream it is most contaminated.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 21, 2009)

im interested rover, what is your voodoo? My buddy got retested several days later cause he lit up every single box on the nida-5 they give before they send it to gc. even pcp... they thought there was no way and that the test was bad. truth was that he was no so many antipsychotics, each giving a diff false positives, that it fuxored the whole test. opiates, pcp, and speed were side effects of the pharms lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep,,It is all total Bullshit. Most the guys that ask about that stuff,,,never come back to say thank you, for a reason. No Internet in thier cells.
OK,,here it comes. Let the arguments begin,,just like they did in the thread Lotec is talking about.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Apr 21, 2009)

I took some pills from miss greens and had no problem but i also smoked a blunt first before probation one day got tested and It came back negative with no pills so **** it just hope it will be good **** the pills and bullish


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 21, 2009)

i've tried a few of the drinks and still failed home tests. i drank tons of water and passed a home test. 

i have seen the suregel work with my own eyes. but its not really worth the risk.. if you really care about your freedom then i would say don't smoke while on probation. its a coin toss you may pass you may not with any of the sure fire ways to pass a drug test. i've not smoked for almost 3 months, since i got put back on probation.. i like to not be locked up so i made a choice


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2009)

My brother passed the DT but found out he was 4 months pregant. Delivered 8.4 turd 5 months later:laugh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've tried a few of the drinks and still failed home tests. i drank tons of water and passed a home test.
> 
> i have seen the suregel work with my own eyes. but its not really worth the risk.. if you really care about your freedom then i would say don't smoke while on probation. its a coin toss you may pass you may not with any of the sure fire ways to pass a drug test. i've not smoked for almost 3 months, since i got put back on probation.. i like to not be locked up so i made a choice


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 21, 2009)

from the ages of 12 to 23 I was on probation, I had to test a lot and I have tried Niacin, Golden Seal, Detox Drinks, A cap full of bleach in a glass of water, gelatin, and i failed every time...

Heres the steps to passing a drug test

1. STOP SMOKING!!!
2. Stay away from fatty foods, THC stores in fat cells... Eat fruits and veggies
3. Drink a lot of water, you dont have to drown yourself but make sure you drink enough water to pee every hour or two (If you drink too much water after a while you will just be peeing water, it will just go to waste and wont expell THC)...

This process can take 1-4 weeks depending on how much you smoke, diet, and how much you urinate... Im a very heavy smoker when I follow the no fat and water rules I can be clean in 2 weeks, I buy disposable THC test kits from a headshop and test myself until Im clean...


----------

